# Walleye mount



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone know a good place to get a walleye mounted? 28" 8lb... Or know how much it would cost?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

American Fish Taxedermy.com from TN. They do fiberglass replicas. So all you'd need is the weight, length, and a picture for color purposes. This is one I just got back. Lake Erie Walleye. 31.5in. 10lbs. 8oz. And if your mount breaks or you aren't pleased with it. He'll replace it. He usually gets our mounts back within 60-90 days. Here are a few he's done for us.









10lb. 8oz Eye








8lb. 9oz. 25in. Bass







Same Bass next to a 70lb. Catfish


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Joe's Central Basin in Vermilion did a couple for me that look great, $3.00 per inch is what he was at a couple years ago.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Charlton in Springboro OH is very good on fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

Those r some really good lookin mts.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

jeff Jones in North Royalton did my last one and wish he would have done my other fish. He charges 250 for all walleye. His website is jeffsfish.com


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Baas Pro Shops did this replica for me


----------



## Hog Hunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mike's Taxidermy in Hamilton, Ohio/he does the best job I've ever seen on fish and deer heads! He charges a little more than others but after my experiences, you get what you pay for!! and his work will last a lifetime!!
Mike's Taxidermy of Southern Ohio
2831 Hamilton Mason Rd, Hamilton, OH 45011/Phone: 513-708-9615


----------

